# This is why he was my Best Man!!



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

My best friend/best man just came back from Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. I gave him the address of the Casa del Habano there and told him to hook me up.

This is what he came back with! What a guy!

Thanks Benny!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like you picked the right man for the job!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...!!! Enjoy those!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like a new Partagas Salomone on the right?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups! He is definitely worthy of the 'Best Man' title!


----------



## Mr.Erskine-cl (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

My kind of smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Very nice. hope you enjoy them.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

those look good!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

sweet pic-up
I like that last photo


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

best man for sure


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Now that's what a best man should be....great cigars!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Now that's what a best man should be....great cigars!


DITTO...:happy:


----------

